

AWS Launches Cross Region EC2 AMI Copy - nana_gb
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2013/03/ec2-ami-copy-between-regions.html

======
statictype
This is one of those features that's so useful, I've been wondering why this
wasn't already done years ago.

Great news.

